# floor covering



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

my chicken run is a slabbed floor what can i put on it for the chicken to scratch around in at the moment i am using wood chipping but not lasting?????


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I use straw on my concrete. Works great and cheap


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

grgfishkeeper said:


> I use straw on my concrete. Works great and cheap


How often do you clean it to keep it from getting stinky? My girls like to come onto the porch, so I threw down some hay; but their droppings still stink & attract flies. Ugh.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I clean it every other week some times longer. I got 8 birds in that pen and it dont ever stink really


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

a lot of people use sand. the corse type. i havent tried it yet but ive been told the chickens love to scratch about in it.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I use sand it is like cat (chicken) litter plus it gives them grit.


----------

